# A few smoking questions



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been reading up on the brisket smoking threads in preparation for using up these briskets I got with my front quarter. Maybe not the easiest piece of meat to start with, but oh well 

A pretty common denominator is to not use too much smoke for the length of time it is going to take. How do I do that? Less chips for the whole cooking time, same amount of chips but not for the whole 9-12 hours? Maybe pull the chips after a few hours?
Which leads me to ask, how do you know how many wood chips to use in the first place? How much smoke am I looking for to surround the meat? Can I feed in wood chips like you do charcoal, putting them on top of old chips, or should I remove the spent chips?

And, If I lift the lid to mop the meat or check the temp, which is my bigger concern; losing the smoke or losing the heat?

And And, I read 9-12 hours for a 6 lb brisket. I just weighed mine (in its frozen state) and it weighs 2.75 lbs. The shape is like a slab of bacon and it does not appear to have a fattier side to face upward. Any input on how that will affect the cooking/smoking time? Will it cut it in half? Will I need to mop it more because there's not much fat on a particular side?

Thanks for your help


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't help much but will be watching with interest....
Did you make your trash can smoker?
DH is still paranoid about the zinc, even after showing him the links you posted. 
 
And he's not one to worry... about anything!
He'll come around.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll probably get over to the hardware store today and pick up the stuff, Suzi. If I don't have to send away for a hotplate, I hope to give this a try this weekend.

lol, just looked. Lego!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL,  I love legos!

Oh, and not to get off topic, smoked meat!!!!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Aug 6, 2008)

You don't need to remove the chips after they're spent...you can keep adding them as you go.  What type of chips are you using???


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 6, 2008)

You can use mesquite (if you like mesquite) since you will be thinly slicing the meat, you only get a little sliver of bark on the edges.

Lee has a great brisket method.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2008)

I've got two kinds of chips already, hickory and mesquite. The local hardware store started carrying many more that I saw, including apple and cherry, so I can pick up other flavors of smoke.
Using my grill and a foil pouch to play around already, I prefer the taste of hickory, which I read somewhere goes better with beef, and mesquite is geared more towards pork, so that is how I used them.

Thanks for the tip on adding the chips BS. I wasn't sure if leaving spent chips in would give off a funny flavor. There's one question answered


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2008)

I have used both chips and chunks.  I couldn't even tell the time I used chips that I had used anything.  I get much better smoked results with chunks.  I initially add about 4 or 5 chunks and then no more.  With the size of the brisket you have though, I'd say 2 good-sized chunks will be plenty.  The smoke will penetrate all it needs to within those first few hours.  I did, ONE TIME ONLY, add more chunks as I went.  It produced a bitterness that was not pleasant to eat!

I much prefer hickory over mesquite - with anything.  Just not a mesquite fan, I guess.  And you don't need to pull the chips - they will be basically gone/used up.  I can't impress enough the lack of flavor they produce though.  

And no, it won't take as long.  You'll just have to go by temp.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks KE. I think I have the chips now, I'll see if they have the chunks here in a few minutes when I head over. So two chunks would be plenty then, thanks. If they don't have them I'll see if I can find some online for a size comparison on how many chips to use....
Hey, maybe I can Google 2 chunks = ? chips 

You wouldn't say my time would be cut in half though.... would you?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I got an answer anyway. This will help, too.
The zen of wood


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2008)

Which is why the chips didn't work for me i.e., long cooking.  I do use chips when I use my stove-top smoker (but that is more the dust versus I guess).  

LOL on the Google conversion!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm glad too see the Zen Man finally debunk the old soak your wood myth...its benefits are miniscule at best, and mostly a waste of time. Now if only he would refrain from using the term "smoke penetrating the meat"....Smoke does not penetrate meat...it lays on the surface.

Just to repeat what bowlingshirt said...do not discard the "spent" chips or chunks...they are giving you the true essence of the wood!! Leave them be!!!

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 6, 2008)

I quickly read just the title of this and was going to tell you Pacanis, just stop, stop at all costs, love yourself and your love enough to quit this habit. I did and know you can. And then I read the post and thought, oh............


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL Lefse, you're too cute!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I quickly read just the title of this and was going to tell you Pacanis, just stop, stop at all costs, love yourself and your love enough to quit this habit. I did and know you can. And then I read the post and thought, oh............



Smoking hunks of meat is also very addicting


----------



## QSis (Aug 6, 2008)

Pacanis, you have a teeny WEENY piece of brisket (nothing personal), which will not take long to smoke.

I don't know what you are using for a cooker, but I'm thinking 2 fistfuls of chips will be PLENTY for the length of the cook. Put them on the coals in the beginning and don't add more. Oversmoking tastes horrible; undersmoking is fine.

Shoot for a cooking temp between 225 - 250. If you have a probe thermometer that you can keep in the meat while it's cooking, that's ideal. If not you will have to lift the lid to check the temp. Try to limit lifting the lid. If you use my method, you take the meat to an internal temp of 165 (I have no idea, but I might check for the first time at 2 hours), at which time you double-foil it and pour Rick's Sinful Marinade in the foil before closing it.

Put the foiled meat back on the pit and let it braise until the internal temp is 190-200 degrees, or when a fork poked into it slides in and out with the meat not pulling up at all, and no resistance.

Let rest for at least a half hour.

I think the biggest risks with such a small brisket are oversmoking it and/or drying it out.

The recipe below was developed by Rick Salmon, a champion BBQ'er, who posted it on the BBQ Forum. I have done VERY well in competitions using this recipe.

Lee


Rick's Sinful Marinade (pacanis, just use half of this)

 12 oz. can of beer
 ½ cup cider vinegar
 ½ cup of water
 ¼ cup olive oil
 ¼ cup Worcestershire sauce
 2 tablespoons barbeque sauce
 1 tablespoon seasoned salt or rub.
 1 tablespoon celery seed
 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper 

Mix the ingredients and baste as necessary, or add when wrapping at about 165*.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey! A recipe I actually have _all_ the ingredients for    Thanks, Lee, and for the guidelines, too.  I hadn't decided yet if I was going to wrap it or stick it in a cooler, what with all the threads and methods I was looking at last night. And now I know it will take nowhere close to what I was thinking.
Two fistfulls of chips; Very good guideline. I know I was using 4x that amount when I was fooling around with smoking using my grill. And all the store had was chips, so I may need to find a source for chunks if I keep playing with this.

UB, if smoke doesn't penetrate the meat, what causes the smoke ring? Just curious what causes that, or for the meat to turn pink....

I got the initial stuff for my trash can smoker and hope to start on it tonight 
I'll take the brisket out tonight, too, so it will thawed by Friday night and I can put the rub on and wrap it in plastic wrap overnight 

Just gotta pick up some good rolls and more cole slaw. I'm shooting for Saturday. And I'm sure I'll have other questions. Thanks everybody.

And for being concerned with my health too Lefs


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 6, 2008)

pacanis said:
			
		

> UB, if smoke doesn't penetrate the meat, what causes the smoke ring? Just curious what causes that, or for the meat to turn pink....


 
In simple terms the smoke ring (not really a smoke ring) in meats is caused by a chemical reaction between potassium & sodium nitrates, and the myoglobin (color pigment) in the meat. The ash (some of the visible stuff in smoke) is rich in the nitrates, so as the smoke (ash) lays on the meat the chemical reaction begins creating this pinkish ring in the meat. This ring can be artificially created using curing salts...so the "smoke ring' is no longer a consideration when judging bbq competitions. The nitrogen dioxide in curing salts is what causes cured meats (bologna, weenies, etc) to have their characteristic pinkish color. The chemical reaction seems to stop somewhere around 120*...So if you want to play with the process, take your meat to the fire cold...Also the depth of color depends more on the moisture of the meat than upon the density of the smoke...IMO.. don't sweat the 'smoke ring'...it has very little bearing on the final product, and is only important to Smoke blowers.

Blue Skies!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2008)

"and is only important to Smoke blowers."

LOL....
Thanks for the info!


----------



## paddfoot (Oct 20, 2008)

the difference between using chip or chunks is that chunks will smoke longer and are good for a big smoker, they will tend to catch fire in a smaller smoker and this will throw off the temp, chips will put out a good amount of smoke for cooking in a backyard smoker, just soak them and keep them somewhat covered with either a chip box or wrapped in a foil packet, when the smoke stops just add more if you need more smoke time


----------



## pacanis (Oct 20, 2008)

I had forgotten all about this thread when that trash can smoker didn't pan out.
Thanks for digging it up paddfoot! I'll have to print out that marinade so I have it for my next burn.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 21, 2008)

I know I'm several days late and a dollar short on this thread, but here's my bit.

When I first started smoking, I was using charcoal for heat and chips, soaked and wrapped in foil, for smoke.  I quickly moved up to using charcoal just to start the fire, then wood for heat and some smoke, with hickory chunks for more smoke.  I'm now at the point where I just use wood for both heat and smoke.  I mostly use oak and pecan for my fire.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 21, 2008)

I cheated last weekend with a skirt steak. 

I cooked them about 3/4 of the way on my gas grill, then decided I'd like to add some smokey flavor. I placed two pieces of mesquite lump directly on the heat diffusers under the steaks. It worked like a charm. I had a nice mesquite flavor, the DW thought it was a sauce! lol

No foil packet, soaking or anything.


----------



## paddfoot (Oct 21, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I had forgotten all about this thread when that trash can smoker didn't pan out.
> Thanks for digging it up paddfoot! I'll have to print out that marinade so I have it for my next burn.


i still a bit new to this site, tell me more about "that trash can smoker did'nt pan out" curiour because my first smoker was a home made design and built trash can, figured i'd learn design build and redesign. it worked out well..


----------



## pacanis (Oct 21, 2008)

paddfoot said:


> i still a bit new to this site, tell me more about "that trash can smoker did'nt pan out" curiour because my first smoker was a home made design and built trash can, figured i'd learn design build and redesign. it worked out well..


 
What kind of heat did you use? I used a hot plate. I tried two different ones. Couldn't get the smoker up to temp and couldn't produce smoke. I have read they work better with charcoal or some type of burnable fuel.


----------



## paddfoot (Oct 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> What kind of heat did you use? I used a hot plate. I tried two different ones. Couldn't get the smoker up to temp and couldn't produce smoke. I have read they work better with charcoal or some type of burnable fuel.


that was the biggest challenge after trial and error i used a cheap small kettle grill with the air vents on the bottom, lump charcoal started in a chimney so i always had a fresh supply, the temp went right up to 230  240, i got a good rolling smoke and controlled the temp from there by opening the trash can lid, the best ribs ive ever made came from this thing


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 24, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I have used both chips and chunks. I couldn't even tell the time I used chips that I had used anything. I get much better smoked results with chunks.


I very much agree chunks give more smokey flavor. 
 <snip>





kitchenelf said:


> I much prefer hickory over mesquite - with anything. Just not a mesquite fan, I guess. <snip> I like to use a combination of woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paddfoot (Oct 24, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> I very much agree chunks give more smokey flavor.
> <snip>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 25, 2008)

paddfoot said:


> if your cookin babys then in my opinion fruit wood is best, apple or pear


 Yes, I agree. Harder to find, but fruit wood chunks are excellent with mesquite.
Chau, Marty


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

How is pear for smoking? I haven't noticed pear offered for sale, not like the other fruit trees anyway.

I'm asking because four years ago I cut down three pear trees and dragged them out back. What are the chances I could go out there with my chain saw, slice some pieces off, break them up into chunks, and they would work in my WSM to add good smoke?


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 25, 2008)

I will be sure and follow this thread about pear wood. I have never seen it sold, but certainly 3 years is enough time to "cure" your wood. Hopefully someone who has personal experience will share what he or she thinks of pear wood for smoking.

I have used cherry and apple woods. They are both wonderful for smoking.

Chau, Marty


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

That's what I was getting at, Marty..... I've never seen it for sale, but I have read any fruit tree is acceptable. I've also read two different opinions on grape vines too though....


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 25, 2008)

There's only one way to find out........


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> There's only one way to find out........


 
Send you some?


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 25, 2008)

pear is good ... most fruit woods are .. best for chicken 
and pork ...


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 25, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> pear is good ... most fruit woods are .. best for chicken
> and pork ...


Ahhhhhh, like white wine. RO LOL
Chau, Marty.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, I meant more like whoever has some, fire up their smoker and cook something with it.

One of the things I meant to do while I lived in MI, but never got around to doing it, was to see if any of the multitude of local orchards would let me have some wood from trees that were taken out of production.


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 27, 2008)

*Fruit Tree Wood*



AllenOK said:


> Nah, I meant more like whoever has some, fire up their smoker and cook something with it.
> One of the things I meant to do while I lived in MI, but never got around to doing it, was to see if any of the multitude of local orchards would let me have some wood from trees that were taken out of production.


Are their fruit orchards in Oklahoma? You have tweaked my curiosity. I am going to find out if there are any here in Panama. Must be: anything except trees that need a frost to set their fruit will grow  and flourish here. (Means no apples, I think.)

There is no extended period of real hot temperature either, so no sweet corn here.

Chau,
Marty


----------



## jminion (Oct 27, 2008)

Pear is very much like apple you just don't see it much. Four years down is longer than would like, ideal is 6 mos to 2 years but as long as it's not punky or full of bugs, you should be ok. If it has fungus growing on it get that off before putting it into the firebox.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2008)

jminion said:


> Pear is very much like apple you just don't see it much. Four years down is longer than would like, ideal is 6 mos to 2 years but as long as it's not punky or full of bugs, you should be ok. If it has fungus growing on it get that off before putting it into the firebox.


 
Sounds like sound advice. I never knew wood could be down too long.
Thanks


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Sounds like sound advice. I never knew wood could be down too long.
> Thanks


Hmmmmm, those critters might add some interesting flavors, no? hahaha
Chau, Marty


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 28, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> Are their fruit orchards in Oklahoma? You have tweaked my curiosity. I am going to find out if there are any here in Panama. Must be: anything except trees that need a frost to set their fruit will grow  and flourish here. (Means no apples, I think.)
> 
> There is no extended period of real hot temperature either, so no sweet corn here.
> 
> ...



Yep!  I do know that there are some HUGE peach orchards near a town about an hour's drive from where I live.  Plum trees used to grow wild here, back before the area was settled.  I don't know if they still do or not.  Pear trees grow here, as I remember one of my relatives having a pear tree in their back yard.  I've seen a few apple trees here and there.  By and large, though, most orchards here are pecan orchards.  Luckily, Pecan is a great wood to smoke with!  Whenever there are storm-damaged trees, or someone takes a pecan tree out of production, there is pecan wood available.  If you're lucky, you can get some for free.  Otherwise, you have to buy it, and while it's not exactly expensive (usually US$10 for a 50 lb bag), it's not as good as "free".


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to make a concerted effort to save some of this wood rather than dragging it out back and forgetting about it. I guess the pear trees aren't good anymore, but I've got cherry trees, apple trees and walnut, too. And I am routinely picking up branches or cutting overhanging limbs.

So I take it they need used up right away? Is there any cure time, or drying time? How long before they aren't any good, like those pear trees? Is there a rule of thumb to follow as to when wood is good for smoking and when it is bad?


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I'm going to make a concerted effort to save some of this wood rather than dragging it out back and forgetting about it. I guess the pear trees aren't good anymore, but I've got cherry trees, apple trees and walnut, too. And I am routinely picking up branches or cutting overhanging limbs.
> 
> So I take it they need used up right away? Is there any cure time, or drying time? How long before they aren't any good, like those pear trees? Is there a rule of thumb to follow as to when wood is good for smoking and when it is bad?


 
I don't think the pear wood you have is necessarily bad. Like it was said, you need to check for rot, insects, mold etc.. Otherwise, if you don't have those problems, the woood should be perfectly fine.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> I don't think the pear wood you have is necessarily bad. Like it was said, you need to check for rot, insects, mold etc.. Otherwise, if you don't have those problems, the woood should be perfectly fine.


 
Oh. I should be able to see that when I cut it up.
I don't think there's any more bugs in it now than when I cut the trees down, maybe less


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Oh. I should be able to see that when I cut it up.
> I don't think there's any more bugs in it now than when I cut the trees down, maybe less


 Good luck.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll let you know. I'm doing ribs this weekend. I'll have to see if I can still get at that pear. One of these days I've got to light up that brush pile.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 28, 2008)

'Tis Fall, and Halloween is almost here.  Get some marshmallows, hot dogs, etc., maybe some apples for bobbing, and have a bonfire.  Be sure to invite a bunch of friends.  BYOB!


----------



## TheCook (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's a good list of woods that can be used for smoking:  All About Smoke Woods - The Virtual Weber Bullet


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 29, 2008)

TheCook said:


> Here's a good list of woods that can be used for smoking: All About Smoke Woods - The Virtual Weber Bullet


 This will be a good resource. Thank you for providing it!
Chau, Marty


----------



## pacanis (Oct 29, 2008)

TheCook said:


> Here's a good list of woods that can be used for smoking: All About Smoke Woods - The Virtual Weber Bullet


 
Good link. That site has so much info I missed this.


----------

